# Question about long lead and short leash usage.



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm a bit confused about whether or not I'm doing any harm is a recent practice I've been doing with Kira.

I have a local woodsy trail near home. I've been taking Kira for walks in the trails, and doing my best to teach her a recall along the way. The area is surrounded by homes, and there will be occasional person walking their dog, so off leash is not an option.

Here's what I've been doing:

I have a 50' rope, and I give her her freedom to roam. Somewhere along the way, I'd issue the "come" command. If necessary, I'd "correct" her with a nudge, and then she'd come running to me. So far, so good.

Here's the confusion.... How do I combine both leash training, AND long lead training, without the puppy thinking that it's OK to walk on ahead of me at any time?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think she'll understand the difference between the long leash and the short leash. She'll learn that your 5 or 6 foot leash means that she needs to walk at your side with a slack lead, and that the long leash means she can wander at will. Just keep reinforcing the proper on-leash walk and she'll get it. I like the way you're using the long line by the way. It's a good way to reinforce "come."


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I think she'll understand the difference between the long leash and the short leash. She'll learn that your 5 or 6 foot leash means that she needs to walk at your side with a slack lead, and that the long leash means she can wander at will. Just keep reinforcing the proper on-leash walk and she'll get it. I like the way you're using the long line by the way. It's a good way to reinforce "come."


Thanks for encouraging words.

Yesterday, she took off after a squirrel. She ran into the woods. I yelled KIRA COME! She stopped dead in her tracks, and made a U-Turn back to me.
SHe got an extra hotdog for that


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good girl! Treat jackpot time!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing everything right! I use the command 'woah' so Stosh stops dead in his tracks. Sometimes I say 'wait' or 'come' but I use it for when he takes off after deer. And he knows that when he's on the shorter lead and I say 'heel' or 'with me' it's a whole different thing.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'm a bit confused about whether or not I'm doing any harm is a recent practice I've been doing with Kira.
> 
> I have a local woodsy trail near home. I've been taking Kira for walks in the trails, and doing my best to teach her a recall along the way. The area is surrounded by homes, and there will be occasional person walking their dog, so off leash is not an option.
> 
> ...


holy crap that's a good idea. It's so simple, yet effective.....*bows*


----------

